# Smoked pork belly



## reens (May 3, 2016)

Hey guys -

Hopefully a quick and random question here...

I cured and brined a pork belly for about 8 days until it was pretty solid to the touch. I washed it, dried it off and tossed it in the MES for almost 2hrs on a decently heavy apple/pecan smoke until the IT was 150* then pulled it, wrapped it and let it sit in foil in the fridge overnight.

Yesterday, I cut some pieces up to fry it and it was good, it just wasn't what I expected. I'm sure I could just be used to the store bought bacon, but what I made just didn't have that real deep bacon-y taste...if that makes any sense. 

Have you guys run into this? Is this typical and my taste buds just weren't prepared? 

Thanks in advance, you're all very awesome for the help you may not even know you provide!

Dave


----------



## mfreel (May 3, 2016)

Depends on how you cured it.  Assuming all went well, 2 hours isn't enough time in the smoke, IMHO.  I cold smoke my bacon for 12-16 hours.  How was the saltiness?


----------



## reens (May 3, 2016)

Oh, no kidding? Wow, I was way off then. I followed this recipe - http://saltandsmokefood.com/homemade-bacon/  The saltiness was surprisingly okay.

Dumb question, but do you not need to actually get it to 150* before you slice it to fry it? I'm assuming not since you cold smoke it for that long.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2016)

There are 2 ways to make bacon.

Cold smoke and hot smoke.

Either way 2 hours is no where near enough time in the smoker.

Here is a link for you to do some reading.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/2165/bacon

Al


----------



## mfreel (May 3, 2016)

I agree with SmokinAl, do some research on bacon.  Assuming that the curing process went well, you have options to cold smoke or smoke with heat.  I'm a cold smoke guy and I don't have any experience with bacon and heat.


----------



## reens (May 3, 2016)

Well, this is very helpful, so thank you guys. I have those AMAZE pellets that I have yet to use, but it sounds like perfect timing. I'll have lookout for another pork belly deal and try it that way. I _assume _  the curing process was fine, but I guess it's process of elimination from here. It was good, but maybe it needs another day or two to absorb the smoke too. Just like pretty much everything else I've smoked (insert joke) I'm learning something different process or otherwise. 

Either way, you all are really helpful and it's very much appreciated.


----------

